# Correcting peeling paint



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

We had some rooms in the house replastered a couple of years ago and I applied a couple of wash coats all around. Now following a move of some furniture I've discovered we had a condensation issue and the paint has flaked off.

Any suggestions on how to go about correcting this please to avoid or at least reduce the appearance of the flaked area


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I presume we are talking emulsion, scrape off all flaking paint, use a filler called Easyfill to feather edges of existing emulsion, coat all bare plaster and filler 50/50 water/emulsion, coat as normal. Don't put your furniture so close to the wall. Hope this helps!!


----------

